# Stoned to death with her lover: Horrific video of execution of girl, 19,



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2011)

TALIBAN SPOKESMAN: 'Anyone who knows about Islam knows that stoning is in the Koran, and that it is Islamic law. There are people who call it inhuman - but in doing so they insult the Prophet. They want to bring foreign thinking to this country'

Horrific video footage has emerged of Taliban insurgents stoning a couple to death for alleged adultery in northern Afghanistan.
Hundreds of villagers can be seen on the video standing around as the woman, Siddqa, is buried up to her waist in a four foot hole in the ground.

Two mullahs pass sentence before the crowd begins to throw rocks at her head and body as she desperately tries to crawl free.

But the 19-year-old collapses to the ground, covered in blood - but miraculously still alive.
At this point a Taliban fighter shoots her three times in the head with an AK-47The crowd can be heard shouting allahu akbar as she is killed. 

Her lover, Khayyam, is then marched in front of the crowd with his hands tied behind his back.
He is blindfolded with his own tunic and crouches down close to the ground as he tried to protect his body from the stones.

Punished: Her alleged lover, Khyyam, crouches down after being blindfolded and having his hands tied behind his back
But he is battered to the floor by a barrage of rocks. He can be heard sobbing before eventually falling silent.
The stoning - the first to be documented on film since the Taliban were ousted from power - took place in the district of Dashte Archi, in Kunduz, last August.

Officials said that Siddqa had run away after being sold into an arranged marriage for $9,000 against her will.
She ran away to be with Khayyam, who was already married and had two children, and the pair eloped to Pakistan.

Charges: Khyyam was marched in front of hundreds of villagers in Dashte Archi, Afghanistan, before they hurled rocks at his head and body

Brutal: Men hurl chunks of rock, some bigger than a fist, during the execution
But it is understand that they returned to their home village after being reassured by leaders that they would be unharmed.
It was a terrible mistake. They were dragged from their families' homes at 2am by Taliban fighters and then put before a kangaroo court before being executed. 
The incident took place last October near the Afghan border with Tajikstan, a conservative district with a heavy extremist presence.

The area remains under Taliban control, but regional police have said those behind the stoning will be charged.

Extremist: The sentencing is overseen by Taliban fighters, who also shoot the woman after she somehow survives the stoning

Mob: The crowd continued to throw stones at the couple even after they slumped to the floor
Police chief General Daoud Daoud told the BBC: 'Special police investigators will be sent there, we will find them and they will be brought to justice.'

Most of the video has not been shown because it was too graphic.
Taliban spokesman Zabiullah Mujahid defended the stoning.

He told the BBC: 'Anyone who knows about Islam knows that stoning is in the Koran, and that it is Islamic law.
'There are people who call it inhuman - but in doing so they insult the Prophet. They want to bring foreign thinking to this country.'

Read more: Horrific video emerges of Taliban fighters stoning couple to death for adultery | Mail Online


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 8, 2011)

See that. In gods name.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2011)

gotta love religion!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

It's not surprising. I guess a lot of us can be lucky we don't live there.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 8, 2011)

I actually saw a video of such actions by a town in some small tiny village like place, where the wife of a man had cheated on him, and she was then surrounded by people that under their jurisdiction (fuckin joke) then stoned her.

I think the movie was called, "Bizarre Rituals"  there were some weird type stuff that we as Americans or somewhat like our nation were just with our mouths drop to the floor.  There were issues of rituals from all over the globe.  A bit different then the "Faces of Death" series.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Feb 8, 2011)

When i think the world is going down the toilet it just get worse. Religion is a hell of a drug over there no denying that.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 8, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> the "Faces of Death" series.



Oooo, those were good.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 8, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> TALIBAN SPOKESMAN: 'Anyone who knows about Islam knows that stoning is in the Koran, and that it is Islamic law. There are people who call it inhuman - but in doing so they insult the Prophet. They want to bring foreign thinking to this country'
> 
> Horrific video footage has emerged of Taliban insurgents stoning a couple to death for alleged adultery in northern Afghanistan.
> Hundreds of villagers can be seen on the video standing around as the woman, Siddqa, is buried up to her waist in a four foot hole in the ground.
> ...


Stoned to death??? I thought this was a video of some hot chick and her boyfriend getting High, and passing out.  What a buzz kill!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2011)

^lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 8, 2011)

Prince said:


> gotta love religion!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 9, 2011)

Islam is such a peaceful religion.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone who dismisses it as "religion" is just doing the same thing that all lefties do when they defend this cult as being just another religion.  When is the last time we've seen a car bomb in the middle east planted by Christians, Jews, Hindus, Buddhists, etc?  How many other religions treat their pigs better than their wife or wives?  How many other societies hang people simply for being homosexuals?  This is not "religion".  This is *Islam*. Yep, one of the world's great religions.  What a contribution to humanity it has made.

This is one story you can bet your ass we won't hear on CNN or MSNBC.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 9, 2011)

What a bunch of zany goofballs.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyone who dismisses it as "religion" is just doing the same thing that all lefties do when they defend this cult as being just another religion.  When is the last time we've seen a car bomb in the middle east planted by Christians, Jews, Hindus, Buddhists, etc?  How many other religions treat their pigs better than their wife or wives?  How many other societies hang people simply for being homosexuals?  This is not "religion".  This is *Islam*. Yep, one of the world's great religions.  What a contribution to humanity it has made.



All of the world's religions are basket of turds.  I don't see the need to distinguish which turd taste the worst.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 9, 2011)

I am the Prophet Glyco.  I have just written a pamphlet I call the Glycobabble.  In that pamphlet The God of sugary treats has deemed it a requirement before him for all peoples to pelt to death, with sugary treats, all Muslims. Rock candy is preferred. It is written.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2011)

KelJu said:


> All of the world's religions are basket of turds.  I don't see the need to distinguish which turd taste the worst.



Then you'd really like Sub-Saharan Africa. There are many people there that have no religion. You can get your ticket here.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Then you'd really like Sub-Saharan Africa. There are many people there that have no religion. You can get your ticket here.



Sub-Saharan Africa is made up of the poorest countries in the world with not even enough resources to feed their own people. They exist in complete and utter shit. It doesn't matter if they were Atheist, Christian, Voodoo, Islam, are members of the church of the flying spaghetti monster, the people there are going to act like savages. They don't exactly have the tools to power intellectual development.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Sub-Saharan Africa is made up of the poorest countries in the world with not even enough resources to feed their own people. They exist in complete and utter shit. It doesn't matter if they were Atheist, Christian, Voodoo, Islam, are members of the church of the flying spaghetti monster, the people there are going to act like savages. They don't exactly have the tools to power intellectual development.



Wait... You're saying that the cradle of civilization--the place where people have lived the longest--have neither religion or any of the fruits of modern civilization? 

I had not considered that.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Wait... You're saying that the cradle of civilization--the place where people have lived the longest--have neither religion or any of the fruits of modern civilization?
> 
> I had not considered that.



No, I didn't say any of that. But as usual, you go on ahead and attack the strawman.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2011)

KelJu said:


> No, I didn't say any of that. But as usual, you go on ahead and attack the strawman.



Just because you learned the definition of the straw man, doesn't mean you know how to apply it.

I _know _you didn't say that, it was the point of my previous post. I was subtly hinting at it instead of overtly stating it.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Just because you learned the definition of the straw man, doesn't mean you know how to apply it.
> 
> I _know _you didn't say that, it was the point of my previous post. I was subtly hinting at it instead of overtly stating it.



I'm confused.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I'm confused.





That happens quite a bit with us.

Recap:



You said all religions are turds.
I suggested you move to the place with the least religion. Which just happens to be the shittiest place on Earth.
You mentioned that it is a very shitty place. Kind of support my point about the lack of religion and the all around shitty nature of the people that live there.
I acted surprised, as though you put the idea forward as a bit of literary fun.
You claimed a straw man.
I pointed out what I did. Apparently quite poorly.
You were confused.
Now I'm writing a out a bullet list and feeling kinda like...less of person.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> That happens quite a bit with us.
> 
> Recap:
> 
> ...



I'm on the same page now. I thought you were implying something different entirely. My hatred for religion is complicated. Even still, I know that religion was absolutely critical for the development of complex societies. Without it, we would never have made the jump from small hunter gatherer tribes to enormous cities and nations. 

My point that I never really got to was that production, trade, and technological innovations are what drives nations now, not the invisible man in the sky. We aren't building pyramids to impress ancient gods anymore. We are building skyscrapers and rocket ships to position ourselves ahead of our competition. That was the American dream, to get ahead and cut yourself out a comfortable little niche in the world to try and live a happy and fulfilling life. Nationalism took the place as governing system instead of religion. Going to jail and being financially ruined is the deterrent rather than burning in hell.

We don't need the man in the sky anymore. It makes no sense to impede intellectual progress.


----------



## LAM (Feb 9, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Islam is such a peaceful religion.



the Crusades weren't exactly good times for all either...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I'm on the same page now. I thought you were implying something different entirely. My hatred for religion is complicated. Even still, I know that religion was absolutely critical for the development of complex societies. Without it, we would never have made the jump from small hunter gatherer tribes to enormous cities and nations.
> 
> My point that I never really got to was that production, trade, and technological innovations are what drives nations now, not the invisible man in the sky. We aren't building pyramids to impress ancient gods anymore. We are building skyscrapers and rocket ships to position ourselves ahead of our competition. That was the American dream, to get ahead and cut yourself out a comfortable little niche in the world to try and live a happy and fulfilling life. Nationalism took the place as governing system instead of religion. Going to jail and being financially ruined is the deterrent rather than burning in hell.
> 
> We don't need the man in the sky anymore. It makes no sense to impede intellectual progress.



A sensible argument. Not that I agree with it entirely.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2011)

LAM said:


> the Crusades weren't exactly *good times* for all either...



_*766 years ago*_ was a wild time.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 9, 2011)

KelJu said:


> We don't need the man in the sky anymore. It makes no sense to impede intellectual progress.



Well said.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> _*766 years ago*_ was a wild time.



Plus Western Nations were being encroached by Islam then as well. We need the Templar Knights now.


----------



## tommyg787 (Feb 9, 2011)

awful


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 9, 2011)

LAM said:


> the Crusades weren't exactly good times for all either...



Right and perhaps if the muslim world can eventually evolve out of the 8th century, maybe they will be able to get along with their non muslim neighbors and each other.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to agree about Islam being the most aggressive religion,
Mohammad wasn't  the most peaceful person... 
i think one other problem is the peoples education level also, we can see that in Christianity or other religions. 
i myself believe that *Religion stops a thinking mind
*(sorry for the bad grammar)


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 10, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Right and perhaps if the muslim world can eventually evolve out of the 8th century, maybe they will be able to get along with their non muslim neighbors and each other.




But they enjoy covering their women from head to toe all while fucking goats, donkeys and little boys.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2011)

i don't know what's more appalling. the punishment those two got for a married man with a family running off with a 19 year old or how common place such behavior and worse is here. not saying people should be stoned but it sickens me that adultery is so common place here that many wouldn't even bat an eye. where's the middle ground?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 10, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> But they enjoy covering their women from head to toe all while fucking goats, donkeys and little boys.



Fucking goats and little boys is encouraged and considered to be a wholesome activity in many great societies, from Ancient Greece and Rome, to modern day Arab nations (which, mind you, make up the cradle of civilization).  Sex with a woman you're not married to is a sin.  However, the Koran says nothing about little boys or goats.  You are judging other cultures by your own narrow-minded western standards.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i don't know what's more appalling. the punishment those two got for a married man with a family running off with a 19 year old or how common place such behavior and worse is here. not saying people should be stoned but it sickens me that adultery is so common place here that many wouldn't even bat an eye. where's the middle ground?



I completely agree with you, LW.  Great point.

Obviously these are some drastic measures to pay, horrific even.  However, divorce, adultery, cheating... it's all apart of the game these days and it boggles the mind.  It's good to see that there are other sane people that exist on this earth.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 10, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> stoned to death??? I thought this was a video of some hot chick and her boyfriend getting high, and passing out.  What a buzz kill!!!



damn it! You stole my joke

and to all the anti-religion comments... im sure after the world bans religion we'll all be living in a eutopia and a new era of peace will be ushered in b/c people by nature are good and that it's only religion that is causing them to say/do crazy things right? i mean if religion were done away with there would be no murdering, raping, robbing, etc. That would solve all our problems right??


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2011)

agreed, it used to matter if you said you were married, that does not seem to draw any lines with people anymore. not too long ago my wife was being hit on and she did not have her diamond ring on but she has my name tattooed on her ring finger so she held it up to the guy and he asked her if that tattoo was still relevant. WTF?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 10, 2011)

I was pissed at how the media made out this was some kind of isolated incident. I've been sent hundereds of these vial Islamic videos via youtube and they soon get banned.
Public beheadings in front of crowds in the tens of thousand is standard procedure. Fuck these backward apes, fuck all other religions too because they all have a tonne of blood on their hands and they were always a lie that was made up to contol the masses. Now we have Governments to do that and we have more than enough evidence to dismiss the fundamental beliefs of these childish pathetic religions.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2011)

^ Years ago a student was using my laptop and clicked on a beheading video. 

I could have done without that entirely. The sounds were worse than the visual, imo.








YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 10, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> damn it! You stole my joke
> 
> and to all the anti-religion comments... im sure after the world bans religion we'll all be living in a eutopia and a new era of peace will be ushered in b/c people by nature are good and that it's only religion that is causing them to say/do crazy things right? i mean if religion were done away with there would be no murdering, raping, robbing, etc. That would solve all our problems right??


 

History has shown us that it is extremely rare for atheist/agnostics to wage a war or want to kill others who disaggree with their beliefs. Stalin and Pol Pot were the only two that did and they were Evil.
I forget the exact stats but in US prisons 90% of criminals are religious and only 10% are atheist. 
Why is a eutopia kind of lifestyle impossible here on Earth? We need to evolve ideas or we will soon destroy ourselves and over what? Primative ideaolgies/religions, ignorance towards one another and greed. Four billion years of evolution destoyed in seconds because we let our lowly origins control our ape-like insticts. 
When we realise that we are all the same bar nothing and that there is no magical being in the sky that gives a shit about us, only then we may have a chance at world peace (eutopia IMO).
We are entering the age of elightenment but we have the threat of nuclear war hanging over our heads and people that are only too keen to use it in the name of their imaginary God.

If an outsider was to look at Earth and watch how we behave it would think that we have a long way to go before we become truly civilized.

The human race is 100,000-200,000 years old but it will be the next 500 years or even today that will decide the future of the human race and all other species that are a part of this planet.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 10, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> History has shown us that it is extremely rare for atheist/agnostics to wage a war or want to kill others who disaggree with their beliefs. Stalin and Pol Pot were the only two that did and they were Evil.
> I forget the exact stats but in US prisons 90% of criminals are religious and only 10% are atheist.
> Why is a eutopia kind of lifestyle impossible here on Earth? We need to evolve ideas or we will soon destroy ourselves and over what? Primative ideaolgies/religions, ignorance towards one another and greed. Four billion years of evolution destoyed in seconds because we let our lowly origins control our ape-like insticts.
> When we realise that we are all the same bar nothing and that there is no magical being in the sky that gives a shit about us, only then we may have a chance at world peace (eutopia IMO).
> ...



That's the Problem Stalin & Pol Pot had ideologies that were as volatile as most religions...knowingly they used it in the same manner


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 10, 2011)

maniclion said:


> That's the Problem Stalin & Pol Pot had ideologies that were as volatile as most religions...knowingly they used it in the same manner


 
Well my point was that out of the thousands of wars that have been fought throughout history there were only two assholes provoking it who weren't religious.
Luckily good prevailed and those men got at least some of what was coming to them. Their ideologies were force upon their people in the same style of religion as most religions are pure facism. Stalin and Pol Pot simply didn't believe in God however that had nothing at all to do with them being evil.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 10, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^ Years ago a student was using my laptop and clicked on a beheading video.
> 
> I could have done without that entirely. The sounds were worse than the visual, imo.








YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Feb 10, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Well my point was that out of the thousands of wars that have been fought throughout history there were only two assholes provoking it who weren't religious.



You need to do a recount.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You need to do a recount.


 

The world aint 6000 years old. Humans used to fight if they witnessed a mereorite fly overhead, a volcano erupted and over anything else they couldn't understand. Religion goes way back to sun worship and we've been fighting over the things we don't understand ever since.

Unless of course you mean the count of atheist warlords? I hope you won't mention Hitler who was a Roman Catholic and had the Catholic church behind during the extermination of the Jews as they believed the Jews killed Jesus.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok im hesitant about watching the stoning video but curiosity keeps insisting to take a peek. How traumatic is it if you rate from 1 to 10? Sane people respond only please


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 10, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Ok im hesitant about watching the stoning video but curiosity keeps insisting to take a peek. How traumatic is it if you rate from 1 to 10? Sane people respond only please


 
Some guy on youtube was sending me hundreds of horrific vids of guys running from their captures only to be caught and beheaded, women buried to the heads while communities stoned her to death as punishment for being raped.
Puclic beheadings in front of cheering crowds and with sport-like commentary. Hundereds of dead guys hanging from trees to rot in the sun.
I had to block the guy as the images were getting stuck in my head for weeks.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2011)

Interesting that the media has been absolutely silent on this event.  The national media also hasn't touched this:

Jury Convicts NY TV Executive Of Beheading Wife - Oklahoma City News Story - KOCO Oklahoma City


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 11, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> History has shown us that it is extremely rare for atheist/agnostics to wage a war or want to kill others who disaggree with their beliefs. Stalin and Pol Pot were the only two that did and they were Evil.
> ............................
> We are entering the age of elightenment but we have the threat of nuclear war hanging over our heads and people that are only too keen to use it in the name of their imaginary God.



I'm going to have to highlight these two quotes and ask what makes you think Stalin and Pol Pot were evil?...

What is evil? Who decides those standards? Your conscience? That's a road you don't want to go down. 
I'm not defending religion, I personally think that *MOST not all but MOST* (there are individuals who are involved w/ it for honest and good reasons as there are politicians who have good intentions. most of both are full of it IMO) of it is a crock and fails to act in accordance with it's own belief system. I do however believe at present to say that banning religion is you forcing your belief system on other people the same as those in religion are accused of doing.
Who are you to decide what's wrong and what's right?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> The world aint 6000 years old. Humans used to fight if they witnessed a mereorite fly overhead, a volcano erupted and over anything else they couldn't understand. Religion goes way back to sun worship and we've been fighting over the things we don't understand ever since.



I'm talking about modern history.



BillHicksFan said:


> Unless of course you mean the count of atheist warlords? I hope you won't mention Hitler who was a Roman Catholic and had the Catholic church behind during the extermination of the Jews as they believed the Jews killed Jesus.



You also need to do some more research on Hitler. He wasn't religious. He was the ultimate power man. He was whatever he needed to _seem to be_ in order to get more power.  Sometimes he was conservative. Sometimes he was liberal. Sometimes he was religious, sometime was not. His ability to sway people is legendary. 

Wikipedia has a good article on him. It matches what I've read in books. "Hitler was raised by Roman Catholic parents, but after he left home, he never attended Mass or received the sacraments." He liked the power that the church held, but hated everything else about it. It was just a tool for him.

How about Idi Amin? Prince Yasuhiko Asaka?  Mao Tse-Tung?

In the 20th century, the first century to find non-religious people holding top positions, most of the killing was done by non-religious people.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2011)

^  Yep, the commies were some benevolent people.  Mao Tse-tung, Pol Pot, Stalin, Castro, Kim Il Sung, Che Guevara were only responsible for roughly a hundred million murders throughout the 20th century.  Of course, those were useless counter-revolutionaries.  If it weren't for religion, we'd all be looking out for each other and there'd be no greed, no self-serving ambitious dictators starting wars, etc.

You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one.......


----------



## blergs. (Feb 11, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> See that. *In gods name.*



the worse things have been done.
times chang. you beleave int hat god? ... ok then  beleave thats all the matters laws change! its called evolution.
what if they said 300 yrs ago that scraching your head was  evil and you should be stoned to death. is that what they  will use ?
God says so?
did any of these mother fukers talk to god? NO
same goes for who wrote the bible!
even if jesus did he didnt write it ether.


soo much ignorrant bull shit.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 11, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm talking about modern history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes he was and it sterted because of the whole jew- jesus thing sure power hungery was there too.
you dont hear it now liek that because well the church dosent like that, it dont make them look too good. nore the fath.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 11, 2011)

It all boils down to these murderous madmen believed or convinced their followers that they were killing for a good reason, whether it was religion, politics or their own rise to godlike-power....  Greed for money and power are the worst culprits, their beliefs just gave them leverage to pursue their ultimate goals, that's where the evil lies.  Amish, Buddhists and most other peaceful religions realize that and that is why you don't see a power hungry Jebediah rallying his folks to protest at a soldiers funeral, or a buddhist dictator rounding up Muslims for the killing fields....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Right and perhaps if the muslim world can eventually evolve out of the 8th century, maybe they will be able to get along with their non muslim neighbors and each other.



dream on


----------



## maniclion (Feb 11, 2011)

A lot of the american politicians who claim to be Christian and shit I don't believe them it's all for image...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2011)

blergs. said:


> yes he was and it sterted because of the whole jew- jesus thing sure power hungery was there too.
> you dont hear it now liek that because well the church dosent like that, it dont make them look too good. nore the fath.



What the church doesn't like? Of course, because, as we all know, they control all information. Bwahahaahaha! Put the pipe down.

Everything I've read about Hitler was from secular sources. You obviously haven't read jack about him from any sources.

Also, even if Hitler was religious, so what? He only accounts for a modest dent in the number of people killed by the mass murders of the 20th century.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 11, 2011)

What gets me is this...okay, I'm a holy man, you do as I say. Not as I do...


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 11, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> I'm going to have to highlight these two quotes and ask what makes you think Stalin and Pol Pot were evil?...
> 
> What is evil? Who decides those standards? Your conscience? That's a road you don't want to go down.
> I'm not defending religion, I personally think that *MOST not all but MOST* (there are individuals who are involved w/ it for honest and good reasons as there are politicians who have good intentions. most of both are full of it IMO) of it is a crock and fails to act in accordance with it's own belief system. I do however believe at present to say that banning religion is you forcing your belief system on other people the same as those in religion are accused of doing.
> Who are you to decide what's wrong and what's right?


 
That's a really good point as I realise that without humans there is no such thing as good and evil, there just _is._ I class good and bad as hurting others and I treat others how I would like to be treated. 
I wouldn't want to ban religion but I would like to see education in schools regarding cosmic evolition, biological evolution and education regarding claims of supernatural. The banning of religious schools would be an appropriate step as they have been put in place to indoctinate children at an age when they absorb a large amount of information that is taught to them. 
We should be taught things that are the current, up to date understanding of reality and not out of date, disproved iron-age mythology. 
If people get a proper eductaion that doesn't involve magical fairy tales they are less inclined to believe that the world was created and dictated by a magic man and more incline to be curious individuals.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Interesting that the media has been absolutely silent on this event.  The national media also hasn't touched this:
> 
> Jury Convicts NY TV Executive Of Beheading Wife - Oklahoma City News Story - KOCO Oklahoma City



"The Hassans started the Bridges TV network in 2004, saying *they wanted  to counter negative stereotypes and media portrayals of Muslims in a  post-9/11 world* and provide programming for the growing Muslim-American  population."

Way to achieve _that _goal. 

Not just Muslims, though. I remember an article about an Army guy whose pregnant wife was found to be having an affair with one of her husband's fellow soldiers.

The jilted husband found the lover, cut his head off, dropped it in a gym bag, and revealed the murder to his wife in the hospital where she was due to give birth.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> "The Hassans started the Bridges TV network in 2004, saying *they wanted  to counter negative stereotypes and media portrayals of Muslims in a  post-9/11 world* and provide programming for the growing Muslim-American  population."
> 
> Way to achieve _that _goal.
> 
> ...



That's awesome!  I wonder if he said "Hey baby, I think I see the head coming out, look!"


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Muslim-American  population



Fuck. No.

That term is the epitome of politically correct stupidity. Buddhist-Nigerian, anyone? Confucius-Chilean? Christian-Russian?

Who ever made this up, or even speaks it, needs to be kicked in the crotch repeatedly.


----------

